# Amazon builds warehouses in Mexico



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

A friend sent me an email with a link to this article. 
Arranca la construcción de bodegas para Amazon | El Financiero

This is all I know.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the report, Anonimo. Lots of folks, expat and Mexican nationals ... will be happy when the operations commence. Cuautitlán Izcalli is a good spot for the distribution center from which to serve the D.F., Queretaro and the Central Highlands (Hwy. 57/57D).


----------



## wonderphil (Sep 7, 2013)

Longford said:


> Thanks for the report, Anonimo. Lots of folks, expat and Mexican nationals ... will be happy when the operations commence. Cuautitlán Izcalli is a good spot for the distribution center from which to serve the D.F., Queretaro and the Central Highlands (Hwy. 57/57D).


Yes I like so it (progress), but some of the old traditionalists will hate it as it does not fit into their idea of what THEY think Mexico and the world should be all about. Lets say they may have stone age thinking :blabla::boxing:


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I like the idea of Amazon coming to Mexico
I don't think it will harm Mexico by becoming modern
I have never thought that we live in a "modern" time yet
A few years ago we did not have cars, radio, tv, internet, we had discrimination by race.....
We have not achieved "modern" yet, this might be like the second renaissance maybe


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I notice that the article (dated last December) says that the warehouse was to open by last month (March, or first quarter of 2015). I haven’t seen any recent news indicating that this happened; l wouldn’t be surprised if the timeline has been delayed. Has anyone seen any update about this warehouse?


----------

